# Does Uber/Raiser still do test deposits?



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

I read that they will do one or two 1 cent deposits into the person's checking account to verify it. I updated my bank info with Uber six days ago and even received an email from them confirming my banking info was changed in their system.

There have been no test deposits made to my account. Should I be concerned about this?

Thanks!


----------



## Robzillaa (Apr 3, 2015)

Uber is testing my account this account this week. After working more than 6 months and constantly waiting for the great white unicorn named Halloween to appear, I worked a 9 hour shit to get my share of the pot o gold. I took no breaks, near peed myself a few times while not stopping enough and ended around 3 am. Net result. Only about 5 surge rides and a take home total of a little over $225. This is only slightly better than a regular sat night putting in that many hours. Trick of treat, I smelled Ubers feet because I drank the cool-ait and got burned. Yeah, my bank account got test and came up positive for low funds.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> Uber is testing my account this account this week. Yeah, my bank account got test and came up positive for low funds.


Thanks for your response but not quite sure what you are getting at there. What do you mean when you say "my bank account got test and came up positive for low funds"?

They dont check your account balance do they?

And btw, its Kool-Aid not "cool-ait" haha


----------



## Robzillaa (Apr 3, 2015)

Geezw nube.. they dont look into accounts.. they tested mine by promising all of us glorious riches over Halloween with massive surges... then delivered an average sat night in OC. My account got tested from expecting a big number and getting a little one. Got it?


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok well thanks for wasting both of our time with your pointless posts whining about how you felt you werent "delivered" what you falsely think you were "promised". Why you felt the need to pick this thread to cry about your Halloween day is beyond me. Sounds like you made a decent amount of money to me. If you dont want that money then feel free to send it to me, I'll be sure to put it to good use .

Geez noob, dont you realize that Uber/Lyft cannot promise you or deliver you anything except an account to access their free app and a direct deposit into your checking account? Do you think they control the amount of people who will be requesting rides on any given day, holiday or not? Do you think they are mind-controlling their customers & their app usage? Sounds like you have been drinking more than Kool-Aid. 

Back to the topic of the OP...does anybody know anything about the test deposits? Should I be concerned since I havent had any hit my checking account yet?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes, like many companies they do a small test deposit, like a penny. I wouldn't worry about it unless a payday has come and gone and still no deposit.

I don't think any company doing direct deposit can check your bank account balance. What would be the point of that?


----------



## Robzillaa (Apr 3, 2015)

Since you are from San Pedro you should be especially concerned. That test deposit of 1 penny will double your net worth, putting you into a higher tax bracket with crack heads, hobos and 6 year olds. How is that for staying on topic.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> Since you are from San Pedro you should be especially concerned. That test deposit of 1 penny will double your net worth, putting you into a higher tax bracket with crack heads, hobos and 6 year olds. How is that for staying on topic.


Not from San Pedro or even the state of California. So yeah. San Pedro is a type of magic cactus. How is that for staying on topic?


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Yes, like many companies they do a small test deposit, like a penny. I wouldn't worry about it unless a payday has come and gone and still no deposit.
> 
> I don't think any company doing direct deposit can check your bank account balance. What would be the point of that?


Thanks for an actual response, FlDriver. No payday has passed since I'm a new driver but I did receive an email from Uber on Monday about last weeks earnings. But still no penny deposit. From what I understand payments dont show up until Thursday? Guess I'll wait till then and see what happens.

Yeah I figured that about them not being able to check a balance...I was confused because of Mr. Chuckles' asinine post above.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Thanks for an actual response, FlDriver. No payday has passed since I'm a new driver but I did receive an email from Uber on Monday about last weeks earnings. But still no penny deposit. From what I understand payments dont show up until Thursday? Guess I'll wait till then and see what happens.
> 
> Yeah I figured that about them not being able to check a balance...I was confused because of Mr. Chuckles' asinine post above.


If you don't see a deposit from them in your account by Friday, I would contact them.

I assume you entered your account and routing numbers in your Uber account?


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey FlDriver, I actually see my last weeks payment deposit already in my checking account pending to clear.

So I did get paid but there definitely was not a test deposit done from them. I read something on here (I think it was on here) yesterday that said they recently changed companies for their payment processing? Maybe that has something to do with it? Oh well, either way doesnt matter, got paid.

Thanks again!


----------

